# The Military Channel HD



## bluegras (Jan 31, 2008)

does anyone think that Dish will be adding the military Channel in HD anytime soon?

Thanks

Bluegras


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Just ask DIRT to request it for you, I haven't heard of any talk about it coming in HD.


----------



## bluegras (Jan 31, 2008)

i tried that before and i am having no such luck at getting the channel added in HD.if some people would like to contact DIRT go right ahead that will be fine with me.Thanks

Bluegras


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

The more people requesting a specific channel, the more likely it will get picked up. I'm sure they have to justify a demand for the channel before they shell out a bunch of money to carry it.


----------



## bluegras (Jan 31, 2008)

thats what i was wondering about if they would like to pick up the military Channel HD.that is my favorite channel and the number one channel that i want to see added in HD.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

The more demand, the more likely it'll have a chance of being carried. They track requests and use that info. I would like Military in HD as well. Lots of great shows.


----------



## bluegras (Jan 31, 2008)

i am hoping that they add the channel too i keep sending in my requests for the channel 
i wonder how many of you folks are there on the forum would like to see the Military Channel added in HD please let DIRT know about it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There seems to be an echo in here.


----------



## bluegras (Jan 31, 2008)

sorry about that James if you would like to see the military Channel added contact one of the DIRT or contact Dish Network maybe they will do something about it.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

bluegras said:


> i tried that before and i am having no such luck at getting the channel added in HD.if some people would like to contact DIRT go right ahead that will be fine with me.Thanks
> 
> Bluegras


If you're on Facebook, you can ask there.


----------

